# 6 Brand New Dell Avaya Servers Today!



## silversaddle1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hard to understand sometimes what will roll in on the truck from day to day. Friday we had 6 brand new, never opened Dell servers come in. That's a first for us. New in 2012 so I think these are going to be re-marketed. Any ideas?


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 7, 2015)

Any idea how they are configured?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 7, 2015)

No. How do you find that out?


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 8, 2015)

I thought it might say something on the box but maybe not. The Product number and part number may help but 
Sipera Systems doesn't seem to get very technical on their website about what is inside this product.

You may want to open a box and take some pictures and see what comes up in the BIOS as far as the
processor type and speed, memory, HDD's, etc.

8)


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Jun 8, 2015)

Should be as simple as entering the service tag number at the Dell Support page:
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well I did look in one, and without my son being here to set it up, all I can tell you is it has 4 GB of memory and a 500 gig HDD with a slot to add another HDD. Other than that. you got me!


----------



## Slochteren (Jun 8, 2015)

Golddigger Greg said:


> Should be as simple as entering the service tag number at the Dell Support page:
> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19


You don't have to look in it, do like Golddigger Greg said, find the service tag number.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 8, 2015)

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/servicetag/CNDHJS1/configuration


----------



## dannlee (Jun 8, 2015)

Dell PowerEdge R210 II Ultra-compact Rack Server

http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/poweredge-r210-2/pd


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice Quad Core processor in it for sure!

Dell TFVWJ QC Xeon E3-1230 3.2Ghz 8MB 5GTs Processor

They should have some value as complete servers that are NIB. 8)


----------



## rickbb (Jun 9, 2015)

Personally I'd scrap them. I've never had any Dell worth it's weight in salt as a server. Finally got the last one out of here this year and back to good old reliable HP.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2015)

rickbb said:


> Personally I'd scrap them. I've never had any Dell worth it's weight in salt as a server. Finally got the last one out of here this year and back to good old reliable HP.



Respectfully you'd be nuts to follow this advice.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 9, 2015)

spaceships said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd scrap them. I've never had any Dell worth it's weight in salt as a server. Finally got the last one out of here this year and back to good old reliable HP.
> ...


Agreed. I'd have them in a heartbeat.

[Edit:] I actually have a R210 ii but also still have a 2850 and two 1850s in production use. Twelve years old and still going!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've used Dell's solely for about the last 18 years and as far as I can remember I haven't had a bit of trouble out of any of the system's I have had.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Feel free to make a offer on one or all. 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 9, 2015)

As a wholesaler of computers and parts I subscribe to a dealer website called Brokerbin.
It costs me $75 a month but I can list my tested servers, parts, etc. there for other dealers
to view and purchase. The Dell R210's are available up there from "trusted" parts sellers
for over $300 each for refurbished servers. 

I imagine if you list these NIB servers on ebay you would do well. Shipping costs will be an issue for
some but not the wholesalers as it is just a cost of doing business. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha Glorycloud I'm on there too :shock: 

Drop me a PM - this is funny 

Jon


----------

